# No Economic Collapse in our future



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When I say our future I mean my own. Genealogy says I got 12-15 years left though I'd like more it's my opinion there will not be any substantial economic collapse in that time frame. The best part is if I'm wrong it's really not that hard to prepare for and even prosper thru. 

Why not? The powers that be have it good and don't want to lose it. There is no alternative to the US dollar capable of managing the world commodity trade in oil. The US, worlds biggest consumer of power, is going to enjoy a surge of new power supplies within and thru cheap foreign manufacture. 3 states of 50 are at parity between coal, nuclear and solar in cost of power! One of those states is 10% of the country. The masses have already faced a serious recession and managed thru. They will be able to do the same on any turn in the future.

Prepare? While many focus on reserves of food and water it's now more affordable and easier then ever to prepare with gardens, water collection, and I site power generation then with stores of assets that are costly and in some cases depreciate quickly with short life spans. Gardens can produce in 60-90 days and make the need for 12 months of food stocks less and less needed. Water storage takes more room then a water collection system and even in drought and desert environments it's feasible to collect and save enough water each year. 

We are far more likely to suffer a political collpase of our govt system then an economic one.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I do like fairy stories!!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Why not? The powers that be have it good and don't want to lose it. There is no alternative to the US dollar capable of managing the world commodity trade in oil. The US, worlds biggest consumer of power, is going to enjoy a surge of new power supplies within and thru cheap foreign manufacture. 3 states of 50 are at parity between coal, nuclear and solar in cost of power! One of those states is 10% of the country. The masses have already faced a serious recession and managed thru. They will be able to do the same on any turn in the future.


I wouldn't get too smug here. China and Russia are doing their best to overtake our monetary position. China is working on, if not already, being the biggest consumer of energy.



Ripon said:


> We are far more likely to suffer a political collpase of our govt system then an economic one.


I would agree that this is a viable option but would not ignore the monetary fight. You can only go into debt for so long before you loose it all. We are like an unattended freight train gaining speed as we go. When they run out of track??????????????


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have a massive trade indifference...which means more workers overseas making products for fewer workers here...as fewer people in the USA work...the more people NEED to buy cheaper products...
which means more workers overseas making products for fewer workers here...as fewer people in the USA work...the more people NEED to buy cheaper products...
which means more workers overseas making products for fewer workers here...as fewer people in the USA work...the more people NEED to buy cheaper products...
which means more workers overseas making products for fewer workers here...as fewer people in the USA work...the more people NEED to buy cheaper products...

I think we will see a major collapse in the next 12 months


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

its much the same in Britain, nobody works at a trade anymore or actually makes stuff its all in the "service" area..call centres and the like. we had one heck of a job to find an electrician recently, had to phone about 10 before one actually turned up and he lives just down the road! they keep telling us the unemployment numbers have gone down but what they don't tell you is all the work is part time or seasonal or "zero hours" contracts....you may get a few hours work or you may not. the EU is draining this country of £50+ million per DAY and they still want more.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Our economy and the value of our dollar is very much like a religion. The masses must keep the faith. Once faith is lost the disciples cannot be saved. There is a huge push by Russia to respond to the fiscal war that is being waged by the USA. They need to find a partner to sell their main export to. That is china. CHINA needs to sell an ever increasing number of plastic widgets. The US has steadily been decreasing widget purchases. Also China has publicly stated that the US has improperly managed our debt and will seek other forms of reserves other than US currency. It is a world wide chess match with a group of utter ****ing baboons running our side of the board. Their has never been a greater threat of Wimeriner style currency collapse here in the good old republic.

To save the day we need to produce. Wind the machine back up that has been squelched by the queer political correct fascists. In order to do so we will need to provide motivation to work for your living in lieu of having a social program society.
Because we are still accelerating toward social programs and dependence for all I am of the opinion their is not time to turn the wheel and have the big ship react. As it would take generations to undo what is in play.

We are ****ed. And their is no fix to it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

It appears that some people never tire to carry the obama word that all is good, just spend more and produce less will surely get us out of debt and all will be OK.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The two things I believe are keeping this ship afloat are 1) the dollar is the world reserve currency. No oil can be bought without it. 2) the rest of the world is more screwed up politically and/or economically. The Fed has taken the gamble that the US economy is stable enough to attract investment without having a sound financial policy or a sound currency because of 1 and 2. Being in debt other countries to use by having them hold loans that are worthless if we collapse means they get hurt too.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> The two things I believe are keeping this ship afloat are 1) the dollar is the world reserve currency. No oil can be bought without it. 2) the rest of the world is more screwed up politically and/or economically. The Fed has taken the gamble that the US economy is stable enough to attract investment without having a sound financial policy or a sound currency because of 1 and 2. Being in debt other countries to use by having them hold loans that are worthless *if we collapse means they get hurt too*.


Or they come here and just take what we owe them in natural resources and those still in power will have no choice but to allow it to happen.
Can you say global economy, share the wealth. Stop and think, this is what obama really wants, putting America in it's proper place.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

*Fairy tale time*

They come here? What are you smoking? China has the man power but logistically can't even take Taiwan and you think they'd magically part the seas and "come here?" My God man our economy feeds about 20-25% of their population. They'd implode with out us right now.

Or maybe Russia the conqueror or a neighbor which had support from 44% of the neighbors population so they took a whole county (not country, but COUNTY).

You guys living for the collapse aren't young enough to see it happen. It's time you start preparing for living rather then dying.



ekim said:


> Or they come here and just take what we owe them in natural resources and those still in power will have no choice but to allow it to happen.
> Can you say global economy, share the wealth. Stop and think, this is what obama really wants, putting America in it's proper place.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If only I could have a quarter for each time I've read that last line since 1984.



Maine-Marine said:


> We have a massive trade indifference...which means more workers overseas making products for fewer workers here...as fewer people in the USA work...the more people NEED to buy cheaper products...
> which means more workers overseas making products for fewer workers here...as fewer people in the USA work...the more people NEED to buy cheaper products...
> which means more workers overseas making products for fewer workers here...as fewer people in the USA work...the more people NEED to buy cheaper products...
> which means more workers overseas making products for fewer workers here...as fewer people in the USA work...the more people NEED to buy cheaper products...
> ...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ripon said:


> If only I could have a quarter for each time I've read that last line since 1984.


I know right...and I feel silly saying it...

But we are starting the Jewish shmita year on the 25th of September 2014 and it ends 13 September 2015....this is a seventh of seven or a release year

And a larger fact..we can not continue spending more then we bring in...at some point the loaners will say NO MORE


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I guess we can just trust obama to not give china or japan anything to pay down the debt we owe if the economy really bottoms out. He will grow a pair and tell them to stick it. Maybe he will draw a red line in the sand, that would scare the shit out of all those we owe massive amounts of money. They won't have to invade, obama will open the doors, probably offer to fly them here for free and congress will wet themselves trying to keep they're frinkin positions.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ripon said:


> If only I could have a quarter for each time I've read that last line since 1984.


Yeah, we are in good shape  The dollar will never be denounced in favor of another currency. It can't happen. Our economy is sound and everyone is making lot's of money. Jobs are plentiful and no one lacks for anything.

Oh, and the Chinese will never ask for a return on their money. They feel honored to do their share to add to our stability. The Chinese like being subservient.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The economy seems to run in 7 year cycles of recession.
We are not yet out of the last one and the next one is due.
I believe it will be worse than the one we are still in.
Plan ahead.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

> Contradictions do not exist. Whenever you think you are facing a contradiction, check your premises. You will find that one of them is wrong.


While it sounds about right that 25% of the Chinese economy depends on trade with the U.S., that may not always be true. They are selling a higher and higher percentage of their cheap plastic crap to countries like Russia and Iran these days. So far, most of the oil producing world still trades using dollars, but you cannot count on that remaining a constant either. At some point the rest of the world is going to get sick of the U.S. continually exporting our inflation overseas and are going to greatly reduce their dependence on trading in dollars.

Also, do you think the Chinese government is more interested in making money or increasing their power and influence? If you believe the former, then I can see how you could draw the conclusion you drew. However, the Chinese have already proven, in our lifetimes, they are willing to execute a large percentage of their population just for political reasons. Do not forget the social purges under Mao in the 70's and 80's. I assure you, the Chinese Politburo has not.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm curious why you and others here need to change what I've said to fit your doom and gloom? Is their something essential to our lives you desperately need to sale us with a huge mark up?

Fact is I read my first book on economic collapse in the early 90's and I credit said book for making me buy silver at the time. I bought 5 oz every pay day at $5.25 to $6 incl mark up and tax. I'm blessed to have done that it's been a great peace of mind having it all these years and even parting with some when I had my own SHTF. Still the book was wrong, we didn't collapse, and some 20 years later we still march on.

I've never voted for or defended obama, I think the corp bail outs were wrong as was monetary easing, but the fact is were on the other side of those and wow....still here....yet I've read at least 10x in the last 30 minutes how we were suppose to have collapsed beyond reality by now...all in the last five years....Ooops. Why doesn't it collapse? Do any of you ask yourself?

You really think an elite and the small group of elites wants to live out their days in a bunker with their mercenaries? These folks aren't going to let it collapse and they have the means / power to prevent it. As bad as Greece got, they are still there. As bad as Italy got, still there, and even the worst of them Argentina 2001 .... And still there....isn't that amazing? Fact is doom and gloom sales. And that's it.



inceptor said:


> Yeah, we are in good shape  The dollar will never be denounced in favor of another currency. It can't happen. Our economy is sound and everyone is making lot's of money. Jobs are plentiful and no one lacks for anything.
> 
> Oh, and the Chinese will never ask for a return on their money. They feel honored to do their share to add to our stability. The Chinese like being subservient.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I wouldn't get too smug here. China and Russia are doing their best to overtake our monetary position. China is working on, if not already, being the biggest consumer of energy.
> 
> I would agree that this is a viable option but would not ignore the monetary fight. You can only go into debt for so long before you loose it all. We are like an unattended freight train gaining speed as we go. When they run out of track??????????????


Agreed. The BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China, South Africa) are working very hard to have global transactions denominated in that basket of currency, and in particular oil. If they're successful it will cause a steep and immediate devaluation of our currency followed by an economic collapse in this country. With our debt load, it's already a house of cards.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I wonder what people were saying just prior to 1929 when the economy went into the crapper for 10 long years....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripon
If you are suggesting that they may be able to keep the US economy cobbled together for the next 10-15 years, I'd say you might be right. Anything is possible. 

If you are saying the politicos don't want to see the US crash economically. I'd also say you are right for a number of reasons. Some politicos want to milk the system for a great retirement plan and all the perks, so they prop it up by any means possible, creating money out of thing air, and that sort of thing and besides they like their jobs, it would be kind of hard for any politician to stay in power after they screwed to pooch by crashing the economy. 

From a counter perspective I'd disagree with you, there are forces at play outside the scope of US influence and they can, if given traction undermine the US economy to the point that it collapses. We are exactly not BFF's with China and Russia, we simply share the same playground during recess.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> The two things I believe are keeping this ship afloat are 1) the dollar is the world reserve currency. No oil can be bought without it. 2) the rest of the world is more screwed up politically and/or economically. The Fed has taken the gamble that the US economy is stable enough to attract investment without having a sound financial policy or a sound currency because of 1 and 2. Being in debt other countries to use by having them hold loans that are worthless if we collapse means they get hurt too.


No oil with out dollar In a symbolic blow to U.S. global financial hegemony, Russia and China took a small step toward undercutting the domination of the U.S. dollar as the international reserve currency on Tuesday when Russia's second biggest financial institution, VTB, signed a deal with the Bank of China to bypass the dollar and pay each other in domestic currencies.

The so-called Agreement on Cooperation - signed in the presence of Chinese President Xi Jinping and Russian President Vladimir Putin, who is on a visit to Shanghai - was followed by the long-awaited announcement on Wednesday of a massive natural gas deal 10 years in the making.

"Our countries have done a huge job to reach a new historic landmark," Putin said on Tuesday, making note of the $100 billion in annual trade that has been achieved between the two countries.

Demand for the dollar, which has long*served as a safe and reliable reserve currency*in international transactions, has allowed the U.S. to borrow almost unlimited cash and spend well beyond its means, which some economists say has afforded the United States an outsize influence on world affairs.

But the BRICS countries - Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa, a bloc of the world's five major emerging economies - have long*sought to diminish their dependence on the dollar*as a means of reshaping the world financial and geopolitical order.*In the absence of a viable alternative, however, replacing it has proved difficult.

For its part, "China sees the dominance of the dollar in international trade transactions as a remnant of American global dominance, which they hope to overthrow in the years ahead," said Michael Klare, a professor of peace and world security studies at Hampshire College. "This is a small step in that direction, to reduce the primacy of the dollar in international trade."

Some have been tempted to view Tuesday's deal in the context of Putin's showdown with the West over the crisis in Ukraine. After the U.S. and Europe imposed sanctions on Moscow for its annexation of Ukraine's Crimean peninsula, Putin may have finally made good on promised retaliation against what he views as Western hegemony in Russia's near abroad.

"Breaking the dominance of the U.S. dollar in international trade between the BRICS is something that the group has been talking about for some time," said Chris Weafer, a founding partner of Macro-Advisory, a consultancy in Moscow. "The Ukraine crisis and the threats voiced by the U.S. administration may well provide the catalyst for that to start happening."

To be sure, the Russia-China bank deal is mostly*


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Please note the above inserted article came from Al Giz Era news.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think for each person that preps there was an article, event, story, show, comment, ...that tipped them from NORMAL (LOL) to prepper... 

For me it was 2 things... Biblical prophecy and the documentary "Collapse - Peak Oil" with Michael Ruppert


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

not only china-Russia are trying to deal in their respective currency
but also India-russia deal that is going to happen in around DEC, India is going for non-us currency options, slowly but surely it is going to happen
secondly brics thing have to wait for next 10 years to actually happen..
but its true you should not spend more than you earn..it is sure way for inviting the disaster
2008 crisis was semi-final, whatever will happen now will be final and grand, which will affect most of countries world-wide..
as a prepper i personally don't prepare only for economic collapse, their are lots of other possibilities
1. world war 3
2. world-wide pandemic
3. religious fanaticism and in turn terrorism
4. natural disaster, just remember what happened after hurricane katrina, and after studying weather patterns nowadays, its a no-brainer that something big will happen
5. zombie apocalypse :lol:
6. today's global unstable political scenario
7. well i believe that, some 10-20 years before, most people didn't believed that something bad will happen, but nowadays most of us are having that vibe that something big and bad is going to happen. say it as 6th sense, but humans can anticipate forthcoming disasters

so being a prepper, our motto, 'hope for best, prepare for worst'

oh yes aliens from mars too can attack. :roll:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

For me two thing. 9-11 followed by my personal SHTF less than a decade later. If terrorist can pull of 9-11 they can wreck our way of life. We are fortunate they didn't have the foresight to ruin our economy and put their efforts towards doing so instead of crashing planes into a few buildings.

Since my personal SHTF I've become self sufficient over prepping. I don't need an economy, but like the powers that be I enjoy one. There are many fine points posted so far on this thread, but this nation already survived a depression, many recessions, a huge bubble burst in housing, stocks and even metals. We also survived 9-11.

I thought QE was really wrong, but ultimately the conditions prior to it were way to close to the depression and in that time they didn't print and we deflated. It would seem to me someone learned from history and printed our way past what could have been a depression. Some believe that will cause hyper inflation. I don't think it will, though I do think the powers that be want to inflate things at much higher rates....which would make paying off debts far easier.

In watching this community and others for 4 years on and off I'm just tire of the sky is about to fall sales crowd. Impersonally don't think it's next week, month, or year. Someday sure, but likely well beyond my time.



Maine-Marine said:


> I think for each person that preps there was an article, event, story, show, comment, ...that tipped them from NORMAL (LOL) to prepper...
> 
> For me it was 2 things... Biblical prophecy and the documentary "Collapse - Peak Oil" with Michael Ruppert


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I'm curious why you and others here need to change what I've said to fit your doom and gloom? Is their something essential to our lives you desperately need to sale us with a huge mark up?


I didn't change anything you said. I just disagreed with this.


Ripon said:


> We are far more likely to suffer a political collpase of our govt system then an economic one.


 I think the odds are 50/50 and one could very well cause the other. This could go either way.



Ripon said:


> Fact is I read my first book on economic collapse in the early 90's and I credit said book for making me buy silver at the time. I bought 5 oz every pay day at $5.25 to $6 incl mark up and tax. I'm blessed to have done that it's been a great peace of mind having it all these years and even parting with some when I had my own SHTF. Still the book was wrong, we didn't collapse, and some 20 years later we still march on.


I do agree here. The cry that the sky is falling is getting old. It doesn't mean it won't happen, it means that it could happen at any time. The previous end of the economy cries taught me a lesson. I just hedge my bets the best I can. But I do this with all my likely scenario's. I plan for the worst and hope for the best. It's all I can do.



Ripon said:


> You really think an elite and the small group of elites wants to live out their days in a bunker with their mercenaries? These folks aren't going to let it collapse and they have the means / power to prevent it. As bad as Greece got, they are still there. As bad as Italy got, still there, and even the worst of them Argentina 2001 .... And still there....isn't that amazing? Fact is doom and gloom sales. And that's it.


Germany bailed out Greece if memory serves me correctly. It cost the Greek's dearly.

Argentina went from a thriving economy to a 3rd world country. You're okay with that?

I don't disagree that the elites will do their best to keep the economy from collapsing. You are correct there, it's in their best interest. BUT, they can't bat a thousand consistently and they will make a costly mistake sometime, somewhere. They don't walk on water. Add BRICS to the equation along with OPEC and you have a number of very influential elites in their own right who would love nothing more than to see the collapse of the US. That would cause a transfer of power each would love to have.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Zed said:


> oh yes aliens from mars too can attack. :roll:


That's number one on my list. ::saber::


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Look, I did not want to tell everybody this... But we will have a collapse... It will happen on November 31st 2014...and yes you can take that to the bank


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Look, I did not want to tell everybody this... But we will have a collapse... It will happen on November 31st 2014...and yes you can take that to the bank


Sorry you're wrong buddy. The collapse is going to be sooner than you think. September 31, 2014.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is the post in reference to changing or playing on my words. I never said the dollar wouldn't collapse, but I said it likely won't be in my time or yours (and I have no idea how old you are). I never said it can't happen I merely said I doubt strongly it will. I also never said our economy was sound, and in fact didn't even mention it.



inceptor said:


> Yeah, we are in good shape  The dollar will never be denounced in favor of another currency. It can't happen. Our economy is sound and everyone is making lot's of money. Jobs are plentiful and no one lacks for anything.
> 
> Oh, and the Chinese will never ask for a return on their money. They feel honored to do their share to add to our stability. The Chinese like being subservient.


BRICs is a legit threat. However why ignore history again? The Brits use to have the worlds reserve currency, and lost it. As I recall they aren't in any worse shape then us. It will hurt us no doubt to lose it, but it's not SHYF end of the world.

The fact is our economy has already endured two world wars, terrorism, depression and 5 plus of a dictator without a clue. If it can handle all that it can handle more.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

an economic collapse is one of the things I am prepping for and is high up on my list just in front of societal unrest.


----------

